# bottega veneta repairs



## Denial

Anyone have a bottega veneta repaired? One of the woven lines got ripped. Any experiance?


----------



## boxermom

I've never had that happen. Have you called one of their stores to ask about it? I would think they would have a repair service, but I'm not certain. Good luck!


----------



## pinkish_love

Never!! Can take pictures of the damaged part?? I would really like to see it!


----------



## lee7781

Yes, they do have a repair center. It's in Beverly Hills. Take it into any of the stores, and they can send it in for you.


----------



## gro3602

Hi
I had two bags repaired.
I called and they requested I send to the NYC store.

A handle of my black tote ripped off (I took it on vacation and had it LOADED with stuff no wonder), and also I had some rips in the weave of my cream handbag.

I sent both to the NYC store.  The repair person called me (I do have his name at home somewhere), and discussed w/ me what I needed.

I received my handbags back 2 weeks later, and was charged 40.00 for the cream handbag and no charge on the black.  

The only problem:  I wasn't home when the package arrived.  My husband was and he thought I had ordered more handbags from BV!!

Ought oh!


----------



## dervilfal

gro3602 said:


> Hi
> The only problem:  I wasn't home when the package arrived.  My husband was and he thought I had ordered more handbags from BV!!
> 
> Ought oh!



LOL that is quite a picture!


----------



## annanas

i have once but not for the leather, i tend to overload my bags and i managed to break the zipper :shame: they did it just like it was when i bought it, you couldn't tell the zip had been repaired at all.


----------



## Nymph

You managed to break the zipper?!? 

I find it reassuring that despite the softness of the leather, BV bags _can_ be "overloaded" - something I'm often guilty of! :shame:


----------



## Maecenas07

Hi there, this is urgently asking for help. please help 

1. my wife's BV which is a birthday gift from me to her got wet due to a pipe leak in the cabinet and the weaving sort of shrunk! and zipper is now twisted resulting in not being able to zip properly and she is very upset. 

2. Bag model (i research from Internet) should be Corniola Intrecciato Montaigne Bag. BTW, i donno where to find the serial nos etc and well ... i cant find the receipt as well. was brought in Paris when there for work, so sort of grab and go type... 

anyone can advise where can i go to send this to the official repairer etc? 

Richard (Singapore)


----------



## liquid_room

Maecenas07 said:


> Hi there, this is urgently asking for help. please help
> 
> 1. my wife's BV which is a birthday gift from me to her got wet due to a pipe leak in the cabinet and the weaving sort of shrunk! and zipper is now twisted resulting in not being able to zip properly and she is very upset.
> 
> 2. Bag model (i research from Internet) should be Corniola Intrecciato Montaigne Bag. BTW, i donno where to find the serial nos etc and well ... i cant find the receipt as well. was brought in Paris when there for work, so sort of grab and go type...
> 
> anyone can advise where can i go to send this to the official repairer etc?
> 
> Richard (Singapore)



richard

have u tried drying out the bag? i remember someone on this forum had her empty bag blown by the wind into her swimming pool and it still turned out ok after she dried it out! maybe insert paper towels in the bag amd blow a fan at it indoors. when it is dry quickly send it to a boutique in singapore with your receipt.  they can best advice u how much it would cost to repair, if it is at all possible.


----------



## ap.

go to the BV boutique nearest you.


----------



## septembersiren

send it back to the boutique where you bought it 
if it is within a year it should be repaired with no charge
if it past a year the charge will be nominal 
but they can fix it


----------



## septembersiren

The numbers which u seek are on a tag inside the zippered pocket
It is really not good to get a BV bag wet
Dry out of direct heat and sunlight
I would take it to the nearest BV store to you and see what they have to say
I don't know how they handle repairs overseas. In the US market they do repairs.




Maecenas07 said:


> Hi there, this is urgently asking for help. please help
> 
> 1. my wife's BV which is a birthday gift from me to her got wet due to a pipe leak in the cabinet and the weaving sort of shrunk! and zipper is now twisted resulting in not being able to zip properly and she is very upset.
> 
> 2. Bag model (i research from Internet) should be Corniola Intrecciato Montaigne Bag. BTW, i donno where to find the serial nos etc and well ... i cant find the receipt as well. was brought in Paris when there for work, so sort of grab and go type...
> 
> anyone can advise where can i go to send this to the official repairer etc?
> 
> Richard (Singapore)


----------



## Maecenas07

Hi there to all the BV supporters, 

i have sent the damage bag to the singapore BV boutique for the evaluation and if possible repair. 

thank you all for the great advise... 

1. drying out is not a good advise as the skrinkage is not even and results in the same as my problem. (twisted zippers etc) 

2. BV intrecciatos are made of untreated soft leathers and prone to the slightest colors and water damage... so BEWARE 


Cheers and thank to all of you. 


Richard


----------



## lanvin

does anyone know if BV - or if its possible - can correct tarnishing on the clutches like on the knot clasp/opening?


----------



## jburgh

lanvin said:


> does anyone know if BV - or if its possible - can correct tarnishing on the clutches like on the knot clasp/opening?



If it is sterling silver tarnishing and you want it bright and shiny, then you can wipe with a soft polishing cloth (sold at most jewelry stores.) Silver tarnishing will happen eventually it is unavoidable. If it is something else, best to contact BV directly.


----------



## loveforbal

Denial said:


> Anyone have a bottega veneta repaired? One of the woven lines got ripped. Any experiance?



I just noticed today that my grey BV large hobo had the woven lines ripped at a couple of places.. I had this bag for close to a year and I have used to almost for most part this entire year.


Can you please let me know what you did for the repair? My heart is broken and want to see if I can send it back to BV for repair.

Can some BVettes help me please!!!!!


----------



## workabagholic

I heard you can send back to US for repair if am not mistaken. But it takes a long while but should be worth it.

But heard BV is very fragile. Sigh. Am experiencing the same for my wallet. 

Leather at the card holder skin is a little tattered. Bought about 3 weeks only.


----------



## loveforbal

workabagholic said:


> I heard you can send back to US for repair if am not mistaken. But it takes a long while but should be worth it.
> 
> But heard BV is very fragile. Sigh. Am experiencing the same for my wallet.
> 
> Leather at the card holder skin is a little tattered. Bought about 3 weeks only.



I spoke to Neiman Marcus customer service and they said they cannot help me and to talk to BV directly. I bought it from NM..I will try calling BV today or might drive up to the BV store in SF next weekend..


----------



## septembersiren

send it to Modern in NYC 
they do all repairs for BV





loveforbal said:


> I spoke to Neiman Marcus customer service and they said they cannot help me and to talk to BV directly. I bought it from NM..I will try calling BV today or might drive up to the BV store in SF next weekend..


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

loveforbal said:


> I just noticed today that my grey BV large hobo had the woven lines ripped at a couple of places.. I had this bag for close to a year and I have used to almost for most part this entire year.
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know what you did for the repair? My heart is broken and want to see if I can send it back to BV for repair.
> 
> Can some BVettes help me please!!!!!


My fingers are crossed that your BV will be fixed perfectly!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

septembersiren said:


> send it to Modern in NYC
> they do all repairs for BV


We are lucky to have you here, septembersiren!  You are so generous with your knowledge


----------



## septembersiren

thank you 





Miss_FancyBags said:


> We are lucky to have you here, septembersiren!  You are so generous with your knowledge


----------



## septembersiren

Here is Modern's info 

2 West 32nd Street New York, NY 10001  Phone: (646) 495-9787  Email: modernlea@aol.com


----------



## loveforbal

Miss_FancyBags said:


> My fingers are crossed that your BV will be fixed perfectly!



Thank you for the concern. I spoke to BV in SF and they asked me to bring to the store to look at it and evaluate how much it would cost to get it fixed. I called the NM in Palo Alto and they said they will have to look at the bag and decide on if they are going to charge me or not.

So at this point, these are my options and I will take the bag to the stores over the weekend and I am just hoping my bag gets fixed.But what a bummer if I have to pay another 200 for a over 2K bag. Is it that the  more you pay for the bag the extra careful you need to be?  I don't know what to say about this...


----------



## loveforbal

septembersiren said:


> Here is Modern's info
> 
> 2 West 32nd Street New York, NY 10001  Phone: (646) 495-9787  Email: modernlea@aol.com



Thank you for sharing this info.


----------



## Mtmonkey

loveforbal said:


> Thank you for the concern. I spoke to BV in SF and they asked me to bring to the store to look at it and evaluate how much it would cost to get it fixed. I called the NM in Palo Alto and they said they will have to look at the bag and decide on if they are going to charge me or not.
> 
> So at this point, these are my options and I will take the bag to the stores over the weekend and I am just hoping my bag gets fixed.But what a bummer if I have to pay another 200 for a over 2K bag. Is it that the  more you pay for the bag the extra careful you need to be?  I don't know what to say about this...




Good luck and hope BV can repair it for you.  If it's under a year, they may be able to do it for you free of charge?  

In general, I have found BV repair costs much more reasonable than LV.


----------



## loveforbal

I just dropped my bag at NM and they said they won't charge for the repairs and would send it to BV. Takes about 8-13 weeks. Will post  after I get my bag back.


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> Here is Modern's info
> 
> 2 West 32nd Street New York, NY 10001  Phone: (646) 495-9787  Email: modernlea@aol.com



I sent my pre-loved BV Veneta to them and the bag got to their shop on Tuesday (yesterday). I have not been contacted yet about pricing, etc.,  but I am keeping my fingers crossed that this ordeal of buying a bag on the *bay with undisclosed damage, turns out ok.

I want to thank you septembersiren for your help in this sub-forum! I was soooooo disappointed and crushed when I received the bag, but then I read your posts about where to repair it, and it made me have a bit of hope that this ordeal will turn out well after all and that I will soon have a wonderful, beautiful, new-to-me Bottega Veneta Large Veneta

So THANK YOU!!!! I appreciate your knowledge of and experience with Bottega Veneta and your willingness to share it with us.:urock:


----------



## septembersiren

your very welcome
just a heads up Modern is not fast 
it could take a couple weeks til you get it back 
but they are good 





dolali said:


> I sent my pre-loved BV Veneta to them and the bag got to their shop on Tuesday (yesterday). I have not been contacted yet about pricing, etc.,  but I am keeping my fingers crossed that this ordeal of buying a bag on the *bay with undisclosed damage, turns out ok.
> 
> I want to thank you septembersiren for your help in this sub-forum! I was soooooo disappointed and crushed when I received the bag, but then I read your posts about where to repair it, and it made me have a bit of hope that this ordeal will turn out well after all and that I will soon have a wonderful, beautiful, new-to-me Bottega Veneta Large Veneta
> 
> So THANK YOU!!!! I appreciate your knowledge of and experience with Bottega Veneta and your willingness to share it with us.:urock:


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> your very welcome
> just a heads up Modern is not fast
> it could take a couple weeks til you get it back
> but they are good



Hi septembersiren! Yes, they are definitely slow. According to tracking on shipment, my bag was delivered to the shop on Tuesday of last week and they have not contacted me yet about cost or repairs, etc. There is still no record of my bag in the system  when I check the website. 

I hope everything works out ok, but I can't help feeling anxious about it. I sent an email last week, only asking how long it takes to be contacted after bag is received. They said "a few days" once the bag is received from their shipping department. Tomorrow will be a week the bag was delivered but who knows how long it would take to go from one dept to another within the shop. I guess I'll wait a little while longer to contact them again.

Keeping my fingers crossed trying not to  yet.


----------



## septembersiren

call them make your presence known 





dolali said:


> Hi septembersiren! Yes, they are definitely slow. According to tracking on shipment, my bag was delivered to the shop on Tuesday of last week and they have not contacted me yet about cost or repairs, etc. There is still no record of my bag in the system  when I check the website.
> 
> I hope everything works out ok, but I can't help feeling anxious about it. I sent an email last week, only asking how long it takes to be contacted after bag is received. They said "a few days" once the bag is received from their shipping department. Tomorrow will be a week the bag was delivered but who knows how long it would take to go from one dept to another within the shop. I guess I'll wait a little while longer to contact them again.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed trying not to  yet.


----------



## dolali

Update: I called on Tuesday, and was told someone would call me either Tuesday or Wednesday. I received a call today, Thursday, from a very nice guy, Tony. He told me my bag needed 2 weaves repaired (I had just noticed one), and the zipper pull leather was splitting. So I am very pleased my bag was carefully inspected. Price of repairs was VERY reasonable and time for repairs is about 2 weeks. Despite a bit of anxiety at the beginning because I did not hear from Modern Leather Goods for more than one week, so far I am happy and  relieved my beloved first BV will be repaired and send back to me soon! 

If you don't mind me continue sharing, I will update final results when I receive the bag so people like me, new to the wonderful world of BV can get an idea of the process when needing a BV repaired.


----------



## annie9999

dolali said:


> Update: I called on Tuesday, and was told someone would call me either Tuesday or Wednesday. I received a call today, Thursday, from a very nice guy, Tony. He told me my bag needed 2 weaves repaired (I had just noticed one), and the zipper pull leather was splitting. So I am very pleased my bag was carefully inspected. Price of repairs was VERY reasonable and time for repairs is about 2 weeks. Despite a bit of anxiety at the beginning because I did not hear from Modern Leather Goods for more than one week, so far I am happy and  relieved my beloved first BV will be repaired and send back to me soon!
> 
> If you don't mind me continue sharing, I will update final results when I receive the bag so people like me, new to the wonderful world of BV can get an idea of the process when needing a BV repaired.


thank you for sharing and glad you are pleased up to this point.  sounds like it will continue to go well.  please update when you can.
i had a bag repaired through bv 5th avenue and it was perfect.


----------



## atpooh

Hi all, 

Hope I can piggyback on this to ask a q re: zipper pull repair.

My Montaigne's zipper pull has a leather tab, and it is somewhat falling off the metal ring. Part of it is already slightly torn. Regular wear and tear... 

I live in Shanghai and the bv shop says it will take at least 6months to replace it. Going to HK or Singapore could expedite this tho not by that much. 

Does anyone know if there is a shop like Modern in Asia? Who could do this quicker? 6 months seem a little ridiculous for what seems like a simple replacement? 

Many thanks!


----------



## dolali

Update on my repair from Modern Leather Goods:

BV Large Veneta was sent from Texas on Nov 29th, arriving to the MLG shop in New York City on 12/3. I did not hear from MLG until 12/12 to discuss repairs and cost. I gave the green light (and payment) for repairs, which were completed by 12/20. Bag was shipped two days later and arrived on 12/27.  So it took one month for my bag to go from Texas to NYC, getting repaired, and getting shipped back home with the Holidays in between. I can not even tell the bag has been repaired. It looks perfect! I LOVE it! 

Thank you semptembersiren for posting about Modern Leather Goods. I highly recommend their services for any BV repairs!!!!

Now, I am doing the happy dance


----------



## zooba

This is great information- I need the piping repaired on a bag and won't be going to Chicago until June.  Plus, I'm a bit embarassed at the state of this particular bag (ink marks on lining) 

 I usually drop them off at the BV in Chicago.  Thanks for sharing your exeriences.


----------



## septembersiren

I am so happy
I love a success story
Modern is the best 
I am so glad everything turned out for you 






dolali said:


> Update on my repair from Modern Leather Goods:
> 
> BV Large Veneta was sent from Texas on Nov 29th, arriving to the MLG shop in New York City on 12/3. I did not hear from MLG until 12/12 to discuss repairs and cost. I gave the green light (and payment) for repairs, which were completed by 12/20. Bag was shipped two days later and arrived on 12/27.  So it took one month for my bag to go from Texas to NYC, getting repaired, and getting shipped back home with the Holidays in between. I can not even tell the bag has been repaired. It looks perfect! I LOVE it!
> 
> Thank you semptembersiren for posting about Modern Leather Goods. I highly recommend their services for any BV repairs!!!!
> 
> Now, I am doing the happy dance


----------



## jannasmom

Hi!

I just got a pre-loved BV Cervo bag which is kinda worn. I called the Beverly Hills boutique and I was told it will cost around $145 to have it reconditioned which is just on the outside. I believe there is additional charge for the lining.

I would like to know if it is cheaper to send it to MLG or is the BV boutique also gonna end up sending it to MLG.

Here's the link to the pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/bottega

Thanks!


----------



## Binkysmom

I just received a pre-loved BV and it's a bit more worn than described. I did email the seller, but I'm wondering if this is fixable? Have any of you had to have the weave fixed?


----------



## indiaink

Binkysmom said:


> I just received a pre-loved BV and it's a bit more worn than described. I did email the seller, but I'm wondering if this is fixable? Have any of you had to have the weave fixed?


edited: I initially said no, but apparently it can be.


----------



## dolali

Binkysmom said:


> I just received a pre-loved BV and it's a bit more worn than described. I did email the seller, but I'm wondering if this is fixable? Have any of you had to have the weave fixed?



Yes! This was mine, probably similar to yours. I took the pic at an angle so the "broken" weave is "sticking" out. I sent it to Modern Leather Goods and they did a fantastic job! I will post a pic of the repair tomorrow. Mine was an ebay purchase and after a bit of back and forth with seller, I received a partial refund which _almost_ paid for the cost of repair. 

Email the picture to MLG and ask if it can be repaired. They answer emails quickly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Binkysmom

thanks! hoping it can be fixed and have some of the corners spruced up. Love the bag otherwise (ebay purchase and Authenticated here)


----------



## loveforbal

Update on my BV repair which I dropped at neimans for repair.. I received my bag 2 days ago delivered to my house.. The two places where the weave was broken was glued together and sent back to me. I am sooo bummed that they glued the edges without replacing.. Pls find the pic attached.. I plan to go to Neiman and check with why the weaves were not replaced...


----------



## loveforbal

I doubt if they sent it to BV got repair and I am pretty bummed with the entire experience ..I will post my experience after talking to the neimans store manager..


----------



## indiaink

jannasmom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a pre-loved BV Cervo bag which is kinda worn. I called the Beverly Hills boutique and I was told it will cost around $145 to have it reconditioned which is just on the outside. I believe there is additional charge for the lining.
> 
> I would like to know if it is cheaper to send it to MLG or is the BV boutique also gonna end up sending it to MLG.
> 
> Here's the link to the pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/bottega
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry that nobody has responded to you - I would suggest contacting Modern Leather Goods directly, as we would have no  way of knowing who is cheaper.  Here's their info (found in the thread, posted by SeptemberSiren).  From what I understand, though, BV sends most repairs to Modern, so ....?

Modern Leather Goods
2 West 32nd Street
New York, NY 10001
Phone: (646) 495-9787
Email: modernlea@aol.com


----------



## YellowLabKiss

That's terrible! Keep us updated on Neiman's reply.


----------



## Binkysmom

loveforbal said:


> I doubt if they sent it to BV got repair and I am pretty bummed with the entire experience ..I will post my experience after talking to the neimans store manager..


 
  keep us updated.


----------



## septembersiren

BV sends their repairs to Modern in NYC
you might as well just contact Modern directly 
Bv does not tack anything onto the repairs other than shipping 





indiaink said:


> Sorry that nobody has responded to you - I would suggest contacting Modern Leather Goods directly, as we would have no  way of knowing who is cheaper.  Here's their info (found in the thread, posted by SeptemberSiren).  From what I understand, though, BV sends most repairs to Modern, so ....?
> 
> Modern Leather Goods
> 2 West 32nd Street
> New York, NY 10001
> Phone: (646) 495-9787
> Email: modernlea@aol.com


----------



## jannasmom

Thanks indiaink and septembersiren! I will contact MLG then.



indiaink said:


> Sorry that nobody has responded to you - I would suggest contacting Modern Leather Goods directly, as we would have no  way of knowing who is cheaper.  Here's their info (found in the thread, posted by SeptemberSiren).  From what I understand, though, BV sends most repairs to Modern, so ....?
> 
> Modern Leather Goods
> 2 West 32nd Street
> New York, NY 10001
> Phone: (646) 495-9787
> Email: modernlea@aol.com





septembersiren said:


> BV sends their repairs to Modern in NYC
> you might as well just contact Modern directly
> Bv does not tack anything onto the repairs other than shipping


----------



## loveforbal

Binkysmom said:


> keep us updated.



I took the bag to Neiman's and spoke to the Assistant Manager( who said she is new) about the whole incident and how I am not happy.She initially said she will keep the bag and call me back on Monday.

Another SA heard us talk, and he called her to the side and they both talked for a few minutes, maybe she is new and was explaining and she came back to me and said he will take care of me. The guy said I could exchange the bag for another bag. I insisted on the same color( grey being my fav color) and they dint have it in the store. So I walked out with a Red BV large hobo and I am happy he was able to help me out and I could return it for another bag...


----------



## tinad2004

I have a question , all of my zipper pulls have broken off and i am not sure if i can just reorder the zipper pulls alone ... any help would be great


----------



## indiaink

tinad2004 said:


> I have a question , all of my zipper pulls have broken off and i am not sure if i can just reorder the zipper pulls alone ... any help would be great


Modern Leather Goods
2 West 32nd Street
New York, NY 10001
Phone: (646) 495-9787
Email: modernlea@aol.com


----------



## tinad2004

indiaink said:


> Modern Leather Goods
> 2 West 32nd Street
> New York, NY 10001
> Phone: (646) 495-9787
> Email: modernlea@aol.com




thanks a bunch!


----------



## septembersiren

that is not a proffessional repair 
they repaired it themselves
you should tell the store manager that you want it sent to Modern Leather repair in NYC for a proffessional repair 
if they don't do as requested I would want to return the bag for a full refund 
if they say no 
you can over the store managers head to corporate 
if you tell him/her this you might get a better response
the last thing anyone wants is to be reported to corporate 






loveforbal said:


> I doubt if they sent it to BV got repair and I am pretty bummed with the entire experience ..I will post my experience after talking to the neimans store manager..


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> that is not a proffessional repair
> they repaired it themselves
> you should tell the store manager that you want it sent to Modern Leather repair in NYC for a proffessional repair
> if they don't do as requested I would want to return the bag for a full refund
> if they say no
> you can over the store managers head to corporate
> if you tell him/her this you might get a better response
> the last thing anyone wants is to be reported to corporate


SS, that was a post from January - and if you read the rest of it she got it resolved to her satisfaction.


----------



## Charlie4

Hello, I have a BV that needs the piping replaced. Does anyone happen to know where I can have this done? I do not have the receipt. Appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Hello, I have a BV that needs the piping replaced. Does anyone happen to know where I can have this done? I do not have the receipt. Appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you.


Modern Leather in NYC - http://www.modernleathergoods.com - this is the place BV will send their items for repair to.


----------



## Charlie4

Awesome! Thank you so much. I have taken this bag all around town and no one can help me. I will contact them.


----------



## Bryan Koh

Hello everyone, 
Have been using a BV men's wallet for less than a year, took very good care of it but somehow the edges of the wallet tore. Is there anything that can be done? I don't know how this can happen to my wallet because of the extra care i have for it.


----------



## Bryan Koh

This is a picture of the torn on the edges of my BV wallet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bryan Koh said:


> This is a picture of the torn on the edges of my BV wallet



You can try & contact Modern Leather to see if they can repair.. They do many repairs for BV
2 West 32nd St NYC
212.279.3263


----------



## grietje

Bryan Koh said:


> Hello everyone,
> Have been using a BV men's wallet for less than a year, took very good care of it but somehow the edges of the wallet tore. Is there anything that can be done? I don't know how this can happen to my wallet because of the extra care i have for it.



You’ve been given the context information for Modern and they do wonders.  In terms of how can this happen, BV leather I still super soft and the edges will see wear no matter how careful.  Do you pull your wallet out of your jacket, pants or case?  Even that could do it.  I love BV but admittedly, I’m becoming less fond of the SLGs for this very reason.


----------



## indiaink

Bryan Koh said:


> This is a picture of the torn on the edges of my BV wallet


They are also very good about responding through their web site - they have a form for you to complete and submit. Worn piping is fairly common. Modern Leather in NYC - http://www.modernleathergoods.com


----------



## ls3009

Have had a slight disaster - a friend spilled her packed lunch (chicken juice/oil) in her brand new BV (suede lined) basket tote. Does anyone know whether this is something BV themselves could fix or could anyone recommend a restoring service in the UK? Thank you so much!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ls3009 said:


> Have had a slight disaster - a friend spilled her packed lunch (chicken juice/oil) in her brand new BV (suede lined) basket tote. Does anyone know whether this is something BV themselves could fix or could anyone recommend a restoring service in the UK? Thank you so much!


I got caught out in a torrential downpour with a BV tote that didn’t close. The suede lining was ruined. I sent it to modern leather in New York and they replaced it. You cannot tell a difference (at least I can’t). 
Hope this helps.


----------



## prism

I’ve posted before RE a Peltro Cabat where the handles are very worn down. Checked with BV and they won’t repair it anymore since they don’t have the Peltro leather in stock anymore.

I’m currently based in Europe. Could someone point me in the direction of a good leather repair specialist that can recreate the handles? I checked with Modern Leather NYC, they charge (a pretty exorbitant) $250-300 for a pair of handles, but with the current situation, that’s not realistic.

A local cobbler quoted €50 for new handles but I’d need to find my own leather (lol how?).

Anyone have good European repair sites?


----------



## rihlove

Hi, I had part of my leather strap chewed off =[. Any chance this can be repaired by the BV or MLG repair shop? Or is there a way to just buy a strap for the purse, mine is able to slide in and out.


----------



## indiaink

rihlove said:


> Hi, I had part of my leather strap chewed off =[. Any chance this can be repaired by the BV or MLG repair shop? Or is there a way to just buy a strap for the purse, mine is able to slide in and out.


If you have a local cobbler (leather goods repair shop) - or you can try & contact Modern Leather to see if they can repair.. They do many repairs for BV
2 West 32nd St NYC
212.279.3263


----------



## CherylA

Hi all, my iron bag has rubbed corners, one of them in particular looks like it’s on its way to splitting! Wondering what the best course of action is, I don’t want the weave to come undone. I’m in Canada for context. TIA!


----------



## indiaink

CherylA said:


> Hi all, my iron bag has rubbed corners, one of them in particular looks like it’s on its way to splitting! Wondering what the best course of action is, I don’t want the weave to come undone. I’m in Canada for context. TIA!


See the post right above yours. I'd recommend given Modern an email using the contact from on their web site, with the photo you've provided, and see what they say. I know BV uses them for repairs.


----------



## CherylA

indiaink said:


> See the post right above yours. I'd recommend given Modern an email using the contact from on their web site, with the photo you've provided, and see what they say. I know BV uses them for repairs.


Thanks for your suggestion. I’m guessing it would cost a lot to send to New York to repair and back from Canada. But will look into it nonetheless


----------



## indiaink

CherylA said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I’m guessing it would cost a lot to send to New York to repair and back from Canada. But will look into it nonetheless


If you have a BV boutique in your area, you could also take it there. They’d ship it on your behalf, there may be a cost involved.


----------

